# Peperomia argyreia (Watermelon Peperomia) cultivation info?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I havent been having much luck with my watermelon pep so thought i'd ask for some tips. I've been growing it outdoors (being in a warm climate i can grow pretty much any tropical outdoors here year round). Its put out 2 tiny new leaves and all the others have died due to excess sun the past 2 days. Before that they were just looking a little sad and droopy but not shriveled. I'm thinking maybe its been in a more open position to what it would like so have put in in its pot into a viv which is in a shaded position outdoors in hope the higher humidity and extra shade will help. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds good. High humidity, low light. Very low light outdoors


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, they don't seem to like bright light unless it's indirect bright light. You'll get bigger, better foliage with <1800 foot candles of light but not too low.


----------

